# Freestanding gas burner?



## MAS4T0 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi KKF!

The hob at my new house is induction, and putting in a gas stove isn't really an option.

Does anyone have any experience with freestanding gas burners? I'm familiar with camping stoves and I'm aware that there are some gas BBQs with gas hobs included, but I'm not sure of the BTU output.

As I'll be using it outside I'd ideally like a super high BTU burner which would be good for use with a wok. Is there anything out there like this?

If not I can fabricate a stand and buy the burner components to all build my own, but for the sake of time I'd rather buy ready made if what I'm looking for is already out there.

Thank you.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 6, 2016)

I've just come across the buffalo big flame burner; it's output is 6kW which equates to about about 20k BTU would this be suitable?

https://www.cs-catering-equipment.co.uk/buffalo-big-flame-open-burner-natural-gas-m

I'm not sure what's going on with their power ratings, it's started at 6kw (which is 20.5k BTU), but the site states 6kW/1765 BTU...


----------



## chinacats (Feb 6, 2016)

There was a thread about making a burner for a wok but I'm mobile and can't seem to find it...believe it was roughly six months ago.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 6, 2016)

chinacats said:


> There was a thread about making a burner for a wok but I'm mobile and can't seem to find it...believe it was roughly six months ago.



Thanks buddy. I'll have a look for it.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 6, 2016)

If you're going to be using it outside anyway you might also look at regular fuel burners. More expensive to buy but generally cheaper to fuel... and they're less wimpy (unless you go with some kind of super wok stove).


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 6, 2016)

chinacats said:


> There was a thread about making a burner for a wok but I'm mobile and can't seem to find it...believe it was roughly six months ago.



Was it this one:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24710-is-30-000-BTU-enough-for-home-WOK


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a Foker wok burner and a Foker double burner. Both are pretty good. Wok burner is a must if you want to boil water in under 20 minutes.

http://www.foker.com/foker_ing/fornelloni_03040.html


----------



## chinacats (Feb 6, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> I have a Foker wok burner and a Foker double burner. Both are pretty good. Wok burner is a must if you want to boil water in under 20 minutes.
> 
> http://www.foker.com/foker_ing/fornelloni_03040.html



Those look very well made, do you use them indoors?


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 6, 2016)

Those look great!

I need to look into these.



DamageInc said:


> I have a Foker wok burner and a Foker double burner. Both are pretty good. Wok burner is a must if you want to boil water in under 20 minutes.
> 
> http://www.foker.com/foker_ing/fornelloni_03040.html



I'm not sure about using any kind of liquid fuel, if that what you mean by regular fuel. I find that they don't burn as clean and the smoke is acrid.



Jovidah said:


> If you're going to be using it outside anyway you might also look at regular fuel burners. More expensive to buy but generally cheaper to fuel... and they're less wimpy (unless you go with some kind of super wok stove).


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 6, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Those look very well made, do you use them indoors?



Yes I do. Though with the wok burner I will have the ventilation on max or have it stationed near a window.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 6, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> I'm not sure about using any kind of liquid fuel, if that what you mean by regular fuel. I find that they don't burn as clean and the smoke is acrid.


Yep. They're messy when you run them on gasoline or diesel, but with white fuel / white spirit or coleman fuel it's actually pretty clean. Reliable as hell as well (at least the ones I've used from MSR). 
Then again, if it's really intended for wok use I think you're best off with a dedicated wok burner anyway. Most of those are made to be used with seperate gas tanks anyway, so it shouldn't be too hard to set one up in your backyard.


----------



## Castalia (Feb 6, 2016)

not sure if this is available in UK?
http://www.amazon.com/Eastman-Outdoors-37212-Outdoor-Gourmet/dp/B0002OOMRG/ref=pd_sim_86_4?ie=UTF8&dpID=41il3uOp7xL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR107%2C160_&refRID=065VFTMGTNAWEVBFGVSH


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 7, 2016)

Castalia said:


> not sure if this is available in UK?
> http://www.amazon.com/Eastman-Outdoors-37212-Outdoor-Gourmet/dp/B0002OOMRG/ref=pd_sim_86_4?ie=UTF8&dpID=41il3uOp7xL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR107%2C160_&refRID=065VFTMGTNAWEVBFGVSH



WOW! 65k BTU!

I can't find it in the UK, but Amazon will deliver it internationally, so I think we have a winner.

Thank you.


----------



## Castalia (Feb 7, 2016)

:flame: Go Big or go home!


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 8, 2016)

Castalia said:


> :flame: Go Big or go home!



:dance:


Edit: I had "The Real Slim Shady" playing when posting this and I've just realised that the dance is in sync.


----------



## Dan P. (Feb 8, 2016)

BES is a plumbing supply company that do gas fittings and also burners.
Quite large conventional burners and also paella pan style burners.
https://www.bes.co.uk/products/014.asp


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dan P. said:


> BES is a plumbing supply company that do gas fittings and also burners.
> Quite large conventional burners and also paella pan style burners.
> https://www.bes.co.uk/products/014.asp



Looks interesting, I'll have to look into them. Thanks Dan.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Feb 8, 2016)

I have that eastman 65k one and I cook year round on a wok on my porch. I rarely ever open the propane knob over half way.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 8, 2016)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> I have that eastman 65k one and I cook year round on a wok on my porch. I rarely ever open the propane knob over half way.



That sounds awesome! 

Also, I think I now understand your username.


----------

